# "Vore-bot RP (Possible NSFW) (now not only vore)



## Artboy1 (Feb 6, 2022)

You was watching a TV when you saw the ad:
" 'Vore-bot' is a special robot that was created for fans of vore. It can have any specie and size, and have a lot of options. Buy it now and have your fun."
Intrigued by the ad, you decided to order it for yourself, and after two weeks of waiting it finally arrived in your home.

In this RP you are playing as owner of new modern robot created specifically for vore(now not only). It can eat anything and store it in stomach for unlimited amount of time. It will gladly give you a rest inside if you will desire.

Robot's specie and gender can be anything.
Every types of vore is allowed.
Different kinks can be added later.


----------



## Artboy1 (Feb 9, 2022)

Human like creatures is now allowed


----------



## Artboy1 (Jun 14, 2022)

Open again


----------



## Artboy1 (Sep 29, 2022)

Bump


----------



## Artboy1 (Oct 17, 2022)

Bump, maybe someone will be interested.


----------

